# 5th Wheel Hitch/Gooseneck Hitch



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

here you go:

5th Wheel Adapter

Nate


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

About 9 years ago, I had a set of rails installed in my PU that had a removable setup for both a gooseneck and a 5th wheel conversion. I would check with the manufacturer of your 5th wheel.


----------



## Allischalmers18 (Dec 29, 2009)

There not universal because the Gooseneck is rated for more then a 5th wheel hitch is. I am a big fan of Gooseneck, I dont like 5th wheels at all.


----------



## catskinner (Mar 23, 2010)

That is the route I went, Drawtite part # 49080 $144 online at etrailer.com works like a charm!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I also have the rail system i my truck. I use to pull a fifth wheel and had the gooseneck also, that is why I went with this system. The 5th wheel hitch is a 15K and the GNis the same Never have had any issues. I'm pulling a 10400 trailer with it... 








http://www.etrailer.com/Gooseneck-I...2/graphics/00000001/pics/V/5/V55202R_1000.jpg


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Except for the mfg, I had the same system. The one thing I didn't like about it is that it caused my horse trailer to ride high in the front and I had to have the neck on the trailer cut so that it would ride level. The platform that the ball is secured to is a good 8 or 9" above the bed of the truck.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree with you on the front of trailer rides high. Mine is off a tad but not enough to worry about. My coupler is all the way down. My cousin has the same system and he got a piece of steel plate had a friend cut it to fit between the rails and welded loops on it for the pins to slide into and it set the trailer rigt where it should be..I'll try and get a pic of it. I have been telling him that I want to borrow it so I can get a template and get one made for my truck...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That sounds like it would be a better fit but the shank of the ball still has to be off the bed and that adds height.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

It dropped it down a good 4 inches and his trailer rides pretty level now. The ball is about 1/2 in off of the bed. 

It was fine with my Crew cab mainly because of the tire size. I have taller tires on this truck so that makes a bit of a difference. I never thought about that when I bought the new truck. :?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm glad it worked out for you! For me, it was a real pain to get the neck of the trailer cut and the coupler rewelded. Next time I plan on getting one of those pop-up balls.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you! For me, it was a real pain to get the neck of the trailer cut and the coupler rewelded. Next time I plan on getting one of those pop-up balls.


 
I agree with ya on that note..!!!:lol:


----------



## catskinner (Mar 23, 2010)

Rosebud64 said:


> I have a 5th wheel hitch in my pickup for a camper. Can you buy a Gooseneck hitch that would attach to the current rails that are in the pickup bed for the 5th wheel? Or is there a converter that you can purchase that would convert the gooseneck on the horse trailer to a 5th wheel, that we could pull with our current 5th wheel hitch? Why don't they make them universal? Any advice much appreciated.


What did you end up getting?


----------



## Rosebud64 (Jan 11, 2010)

nothing yet.


----------

